# Mar 28 Selection Board?



## dan476 (24 Mar 2005)

Ok I was told by my recruiting center that there is a selection on 28 Mar, also a good friend of mine that is dealing with a different CFRC was told that too. Selection includes AVn 514, for both of us. I asked Kincanucks and was told he hasn't even heard about it. If anyone else heard anything about it, can u let me know.


----------



## Ghost (24 Mar 2005)

Isn't that a holiday?


----------



## NiTz (24 Mar 2005)

The monday after Easter is supposed to be a holiday... maybe the military doesn't recognize it as a holiday too.. keep us informed about that.. 


Cheers!


----------



## kincanucks (24 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> The monday after Easter is supposed to be a holiday... maybe the military doesn't recognize it as a holiday too.. keep us informed about that..
> 
> 
> Cheers!



It is a government holiday and therefore we will be at home eating the ears and tails off chocolate bunnies. >

Oh yes eating baby lambs too.


----------



## NiTz (24 Mar 2005)

Lol Kincanucks.. 

I love easter and chocolate! 

Cheers!


p.s. : thanks for the info!


----------



## INGm (25 Mar 2005)

Yes you are right, my recruiter told me there will be a selection board this coming March 28th as well.


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

I wonder who will go to select recruits on a holiday.. Some people must really like the army!


Cheers!


----------



## dan476 (25 Mar 2005)

:threat: I have no comment on this right now, because if I start writing I will get banned from this board. The only thing I will mention is that Recruiting system for the CF is by far the WORST system there is in government. There is a great deal of misscommunication and lack of drive between CFRC's and its staff.   :rage:


----------



## NiTz (25 Mar 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> :threat: I have no comment on this right now, because if I start writing I will get banned from this board. The only thing I will mention is that Recruiting system for the CF is by far the WORST system there is in government. There is a great deal of misscommunication and lack of drive between CFRC's and its staff.  :rage:



What happened?


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (25 Mar 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> :threat: I have no comment on this right now, because if I start writing I will get banned from this board. The only thing I will mention is that Recruiting system for the CF is by far the WORST system there is in government. There is a great deal of misscommunication and lack of drive between CFRC's and its staff.   :rage:



I have complained a lot about my recruiting process but the staff at my recruiting centre, with the exception of one individual, have all been quite helpful and have done what they can within their power to help me. Yes the system is infuriating to say the least but the staff do what they can with what they have.


----------



## kitrad1 (25 Mar 2005)

dan476 said:
			
		

> :threat: I have no comment on this right now, because if I start writing I will get banned from this board. The only thing I will mention is that Recruiting system for the CF is by far the WORST system there is in government. There is a great deal of misscommunication and lack of drive between CFRC's and its staff.   :rage:




Then, if you don't plan on explaining your point (without being banned), why bring it up?   ???

Maybe you should write suspense novels, as you have the technique of providing a "cliffhanger" perfected.


----------



## dan476 (25 Mar 2005)

OK here's a short story, I have been doing my CT for close to 3 years, after many loops I had to get through, I was finally merit listed on Oct 3rd, everything was fine but the trade I was merit listed for was closed until new fiscal year, well no problem there I could wait. Feb 16th rolls around with a big intake for my trade and other trades. Mysteriously my name disappears from merit list just for that board and then appears again. This is the reason why I do not have any respect for a recruiting in the CF. As for the Kitrads point, do some reading before you comment, I have posted about this before. And common Novels? What IS THE POINT of your post?

My point is many people are being lied to, and this is one of those examples - selection board on 28 mar.


----------



## kitrad1 (26 Mar 2005)

Dan476

The point of my post is that not everyone is familiar with your situation, but I suppose that I could have read your previous posts.

Okay, thanks for the info...now I see part of your story. 

Did you ask them why your name was there and then it wasn't?

What trade were you going for? Was it just one or three?

If you haven't already asked them, why not go in, ask to speak to the person who interviewed you and find out. While you're there, confirm that you are on the merit list for your selected occupation.

Good luck. Hope it works out.


----------



## Skinny (27 Mar 2005)

Right..........
So is there a selection board tomorrow or not?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Mar 2005)

Since it is a day off for the government, I highly doubt it but don't worry because like the municipal garbage pickup it will happen the next business day.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (28 Mar 2005)

Thanks for that analogy kincanucks you make all of us recruits feel truly special


----------



## dan476 (28 Mar 2005)

Kitrad,
Yes I did ask them why my name magically disappeared and answer was Borden screwed up, and the problem was addressed. Its good it was addressed but it still didn't get me in. Also I was told that people that were merit listed after me have made it on that board, which totally left me pissed off. The trades were AVN Tech, ACS Tech and EGS Tech. As for the clerk that works on my file I cannot complain there as she has been nothing but helpfull since she took over my file.
As being in the forces for 5 years I did expect to see many snags on the way but not logs like this one. I am pretty bitter about the whole recruiting process, at the point where i am now, I have dealt with many people that have dealt with my file and so far only one that actually cared. This would be 4th clerk to work with my file. Again I am not trying to point fingers at any people at all just very disappointed with the process. 

As for the selection board well the answer would be NO. Just another example of recruiters providing us with wrong facts, from either miscommunication in the whole recruiting system or just because they want to go home early on Friday afternoon, and we happend to call them than.


----------



## INGm (28 Mar 2005)

Well, I called them on a Monday and I pissed off some random recruiter, and then he/she just hung up on me because he/she couldn't answer my questions and I wouldn't answer his/hers.  Then a few minutes later, the recruiter that handled and signed my PT papers called me, and he/she told me that there will be a selection board on the 28th of March and the 1st of some other month(forgot).  I've been on the merit list for 8 months now, since Aug '04 and now I've been told that I got re-merit listed since Mar 15th '05.   Do most recruiters know of this army.ca forum?


----------



## kitrad1 (28 Mar 2005)

dan476

Kincanucks said it best.

As March 28 is a statutory holiday, I can't see a selction happening, unless people are working on their day off. I think that the last selection was around Feb 17, so if selections are happening every six weeks, then it should be happening this week. Whether it is actually the 28th or the week of the 28th seems acceptable to me. 

I do hope that it works out for you this time around.


----------



## Skinny (28 Mar 2005)

INGm said:
			
		

> Well, I called them on a Monday and I pissed off some random recruiter, and then he/she just hung up on me because he/she couldn't answer my questions and I wouldn't answer his/hers. Then a few minutes later, the recruiter that handled and signed my PT papers called me, and he/she told me that there will be a selection board on the 28th of March and the 1st of some other month(forgot). I've been on the merit list for 8 months now, since Aug '04 and now I've been told that I got re-merit listed since Mar 15th '05. Do most recruiters know of this army.ca forum?



Do you mean today or last monday?


----------



## dan476 (30 Mar 2005)

So any word if there is one this week after all?


----------



## kitrad1 (1 Apr 2005)

It's my understanding that there was a selection, but the offers haven't been released yet (I would guess that it takes time to get them all together). I suspect that they should be out soon.

But that's just my read on things.


----------



## kincanucks (1 Apr 2005)

kitrad1 said:
			
		

> It's my understanding that there was a selection, but the offers haven't been released yet (I would guess that it takes time to get them all together). I suspect that they should be out soon.
> 
> But that's just my read on things.



They haven't even got all the offers out from the 16 Feb board so don't expect these to happen too fast.  I heard that there was a board this week but no results yet and there will be another one at the end of Apr.  Will let you know when I get the results..


----------



## Gouki (1 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> They haven't even got all the offers out from the 16 Feb board so don't expect these to happen too fast.   I heard that there was a board this week but no results yet



Ah excellent. To think all the offers from the 16th board hasn't been out yet and the recent board this week gives me quite a lot of hope, I'll take any I can get at this point.


----------



## NiTz (1 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> Ah excellent. To think all the offers from the 16th board hasn't been out yet and the recent board this week gives me quite a lot of hope, I'll take any I can get at this point.



Me too.. That explains why they know nothing about recent offers at my CFRC. For a moment I toughed I hadn't been selected, but i'll have to wait more to know if i'm in or not!

Cheers!


----------



## dan476 (2 Apr 2005)

I really hope I was picked on this selection.... I am crossing my fingers...


----------



## NiTz (3 Apr 2005)

me too.. I can't wait to get there!


----------



## McAllister (3 Apr 2005)

Same here. The unpredictable wait is just BRUTAL!  There's another thread floating around here somewhere from some guys who were selected in the next batch of Infantry recruits. The jealousy I've got here is nuts. But it's awesome to see these guys get in. More hope for me.


----------



## NiTz (3 Apr 2005)

Yeah, it's a pain in the ass to wait for so long just to start your career. Eventually, every good candidate will get in, it's just a matter of time. Let's not give up, hey, we WILL get in! 

Maybe the guys who were called for infantry were selected on the february board... I hope!

Cheers


----------



## patrick666 (3 Apr 2005)

INGm,

A lot of recruiters do actually participate in many of the discussions here on the forum and answer our many questions - which is much appreciated. Also, many of them just lurk around and read posts. They're vurry vurry sneeekay..  

Cheers


----------



## Gouki (5 Apr 2005)

My father called the recruiting officer to see how things were looking. (they are friends)

Good news: I passed the medical board in Borden. If anyone was aware of my situation I was very concerned because of previous scopes done on my left knee. The RO said all I am doing now is waiting for an offer once they get the courses loaded with applicants, and that it looks good.

I hope this gives some more hope to everyone still waiting to hear back. I haven't gotten _the call_ per se, but the medical was a giant hurdle for me. The RO said the call will come, so I am hopefully as good as in.


----------



## armygal (5 Apr 2005)

That is great news!!!!  I wish you all the luck...  I hope that you get that call soon.  It is the best feeling in the world.  Once again cograts on that and keep a positive attitude that always helps and I am sure that call will come soon.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (5 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> My father called the recruiting officer to see how things were looking. (they are friends)
> 
> Good news: I passed the medical board in Borden. If anyone was aware of my situation I was very concerned because of previous scopes done on my left knee. The RO said all I am doing now is waiting for an offer once they get the courses loaded with applicants, and that it looks good.
> 
> I hope this gives some more hope to everyone still waiting to hear back. I haven't gotten _the call_ per se, but the medical was a giant hurdle for me. The RO said the call will come, so I am hopefully as good as in.



So does this mean the results of the end of march selection board are out?


----------



## Gouki (5 Apr 2005)

No no.. not what I said.

My file was in Borden for medical review for the selection. I was worried I would not be accepted into the military cause I had two scopes on my left knee. I am happy because they approved me and sent my file into .. wherever the hell it goes to get looked at to decide where/when I go. 

I am waiting for my job offer now.

I am happy because everything looks good now and there is no reason why things should go wrong, and why I shouldn't get that offer. The medical review board was a personal obstacle and a very serious one for me.

I did not say anything about the march end selection boards being out.


----------



## Copper_Sunrise (5 Apr 2005)

Ah I see, so by the sounds of it you are merit listed or soon to be and congratulations on that. I just got merit listed on March 22 and that was a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## Gouki (5 Apr 2005)

Heheh, much rather be merit listed like yourself but I will definately take this  and yes, I should be merit listed soon


----------



## dan476 (7 Apr 2005)

Still no word on results from last selection board on 28th. Has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## armygal (7 Apr 2005)

I got my call last week.  I do my swearing in on April 20th and then on a train on May 1st and my BMQ starts on May 3rd.


----------



## dan476 (7 Apr 2005)

you must of been selected on Feb 16th selection.


----------



## armygal (7 Apr 2005)

I don't know I am not sure I was just thrilled to finally get that call.  I am thinking about the rest of you guys that are still waiting and I have my fingers crossed for you.  Good luck and I hope to see some of you in St.Jean.


----------



## Skinny (7 Apr 2005)

dan476
no i haven't heard of anyone hearing anything about the 28th selection board. Maybe "kincanucks" can shed some light on things  ;D


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> dan476
> no i haven't heard of anyone hearing anything about the 28th selection board. Maybe "kincanucks" can shed some light on things   ;D



I have not heard anything yet.  Maybe I have been cut off.


----------



## Ghost (7 Apr 2005)

Do they communicate using smoke signals or something?

What's up with the delay?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Apr 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Do they communicate using smoke signals or something?
> 
> What's up with the delay?



Ghost I don't what is that I don't like about you.   I don't even know you.   You have never done anything to me but you just piss me off sometimes.   Are you liked by anyone, family maybe? ;D


----------



## dan476 (7 Apr 2005)

hehe Kin, 
i have to agree though that communication is not a strongest point in CFRCs, but it's no different then anywhere else in the army. So for those who are applying, get used to it.

Cheers


----------



## kitrad1 (7 Apr 2005)

Hey dan,

No word yet...I can only guess that they have been sifting through alot of names. But, hang in there. i know that you've been more than patient.


----------



## Ghost (8 Apr 2005)

> Ghost I don't what is that I don't like about you.  I don't even know you.  You have never done anything to me but you just piss me off sometimes.  Are you liked by anyone, family maybe?



Just think I might be in the infantry one day wearing the same uniform as you  :dontpanic:


----------



## kincanucks (8 Apr 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Just think I might be in the infantry one day wearing the same uniform as you   :dontpanic:



I look forward to that if I am still alive by then.


----------

